# Komisches verhalten eines Rechners



## port29 (13. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe irgendwie gerade Probleme mit einem meiner Rechner. Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte.

Die Kiste ist eine:

```
# prtdiag -lv
System Configuration: System manufacturer P5K
BIOS Configuration: American Megatrends Inc. 0803    11/26/2007

==== Processor Sockets ====================================

Version                          Location Tag
-------------------------------- --------------------------
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz LGA775

==== Memory Device Sockets ================================

Type    Status Set Device Locator      Bank Locator
------- ------ --- ------------------- --------------------
DDR2    in use 0   DIMM0               BANK0
unknown empty  0   DIMM1               BANK1
DDR2    in use 0   DIMM2               BANK2
unknown empty  0   DIMM3               BANK3

==== On-Board Devices =====================================
 Onboard Ethernet

==== Upgradeable Slots ====================================

ID  Status    Type             Description
--- --------- ---------------- ----------------------------
1   available PCI Express      PCIEX16_1
1   available PCI              PCI_1
2   available PCI              PCI_2
3   in use    PCI              PCI_3
3   in use    PCI-X            PCIEX1_1
4   available PCI Express      PCIEX16_2
```

Mainboard ist ein Asus P5K.

Ab und zu bootet der Rechner einfach nicht. Man drückt auf den Power Knopf. Die Lüfter laufen an, ich höre die Festplatten aufsummen, aber die Power LED des Rechners bleibt dunkel. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich den Rechner überhaupt nicht mehr anbekommen. Habe dann alles unwichtige aus dem Rechner ausgebaut, Netzteil durch ein anderes ersetzt, Bios resettet. Der Rechner bootete trotzdem nicht. Hab die Kiste dann abgeklemmt und etwa 5 Tage stehen lassen. Dannach ging die wieder.

Etwa eine Woche ging alles gut, bis jetzt das Problem wieder aufgetaucht ist. Momentan reicht es der Kiste aus, wenn man einfach lange auf den Power Knopf drückt, damit der Rechner wieder ausgeht. Wenn man ihn dann wieder einschaltet, dann bootet er ohne Probleme durch.

Habt ihr eventuell eine Idee, was da schief laufen könnte?


----------



## DJTrancelight (13. März 2009)

Hi,

ich vermute deine Angaben reichen nicht, denn bei mir war es ein anderer Übeltäter, den du hier nicht aufgelistet hast. Bei mir blieb die HD-LED nicht aus, sondern sie leuchtete dauerhaft.

Was für eine Festplatte hast du eingebaut, oder sind es gar 2 wie bei mir? Ich habe eine abgeklemmt und den Rechner gestartet und er lief ganz normal (leider war das nicht die Betriebssystemplatte). Habe ich die andere (natürlich war das die C:Windows Platte) gab es wieder die Probleme. Image gemacht, neue Platte gekauft und der Rechner war repariert.

Also, vermutlich ist bei dir auch die Festplatte defekt. Kann ja gut sein, da du ja schon alle möglichen Teile ausgetauscht hast.
Evtl. mit memtest32 den RAM testen.

Viel Glück.

Schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## port29 (13. März 2009)

Ja, die HD-LED leuchtet bei mir in so einem Fall auch. 

In dem Rechner sind insgesamt 7 Platten verbaut. Doch als ich den Rechner nicht starten konnte, habe ich alle abgeklemmt. Daran kann es also auch nicht liegen (zumindest nicht direkt)


----------



## chmee (13. März 2009)

Diese immer öfter auftretenden sporadischen Nicht-Starts erinnern mich an geplatzte Kondensatoren (  schon wieder ) auf dem Mainboard.

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (13. März 2009)

Ja, aber das Mainboard ist "nur" 7 Monate alt. Dieser Rechner war auch nicht im Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## chmee (13. März 2009)

Ein Blick kann nicht schaden. Kreuz kaputt, aha.. Die sonstigen Standards getestet ? RAM nur einzeln laufen lassen oder nur mit einer HDD ? Fehlersuche durch Ausschlußverfahren. Oh, gerade gelesen, hast Du. Naja dieses 5 Tage stehen lassen offenbart doch einen Hitzefehler, der durch Abkühlung wieder in die Norm rutscht.. zB Isolatorflüssigkeit in einem Kondensator oder Widerstände.. Nach Schmauchspuren geguckt oder gerochen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (13. März 2009)

Naja, die Kondensatoren haben dieses Kreuz ja nicht mehr. Da sind diese Dinger drauf: http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200707/msip35plat_10.jpg

Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich natürlich schon durchgetestet und den Rechner auch nur mit einem Modul versucht einzuschalten.

In dem Rechner sind eigentlich nur zwei Komponenten vorhanden, die ich nicht getauscht habe. Und zwar das Mainboard und die CPU.

Übrigens: Der Rechner hatte ab und zu einige Probleme mit der Soft Power Off gehabt. Wenn das OS den Rechner ausschalten wollte, ist eben der Rechner nur "halb" ausgegangen. Eben Power LED ist aus, der Rest rennt weiter.


----------



## DJTrancelight (13. März 2009)

7 Platten? Dann sprechen wir hier wohl eher über einen Server 

Ne, wenn du schon alles getestet hast bis auf Mainboard und CPU, dann muss dort der Fehler liegen. 7 Monate altes Board? Wo ist das Problem. Ich kenn einen, dem ist seine HD nach nur 4 Wochen hinüber gegangen.


----------



## chmee (13. März 2009)

Sind die Schalter und LEDs des Gehäuses wirklich richtig angeschlossen ?
Polung beachtet ?

mfg chmee


----------



## UncleB (13. März 2009)

Zum testen mal ein andres MB?
Weil ich hatte auch ein ähnliches Prob, nur dauerte es bei mir nich 5 Tage sondern 3-4 std....
Hab ein neues MB eingebaut und alles te wunderbar
Gruss


----------

